# Laparoscopic Fundoplasty with Gastropexy?



## nagela (Nov 7, 2012)

Does a Laparoscopic fundoplasty (CPT 43280 ) include gastropexy? The provider says they are wrapping a part of the stomach known as the gastric fundus around the lower esophagus then suturing it (fundoplasty) and also suturing the  stomach to the abdominal wall (gastropexy).  Also if it is two different procedure what is the CPT code for laparoscopic gastropexy? All I could come up with is an unlisted code 43659.

Thanks,
Amy


----------

